# Arrays in UML bei Java?!



## babuschka (22. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne wissen, wie man Arrays in UML Klassendiagrammen darstellt.

Gegeben ist folgende Klassen:


```
public class Cellphone {
	
	public String vendor;
	private String model;
	Accessorie[] accessorie = new Accessorie[4];
```

Ist es korrekt, dass ich dann praktisch in meinem UML Klassendiagramm (unter Intanzvariablen) folgendes stehen hätte?

+vendor: String
-model: String
~accessorie[4]: Accessorie

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Spi (22. Aug 2009)

ich glaube eher 
accessorie : Accessorie[]

weil Accesorie[] ja der "Datentyp" ist und nicht Accesorie.
aber sicher bin ich mir nicht


----------



## babuschka (22. Aug 2009)

Und die Größe, also hier 4, kommt nicht rein? Ich meine auch mal was von [1...*] gesehen zu haben. Habe aber auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Danto (23. Aug 2009)

naja korrekt wäre wohl:

accessorie : Accessorie[4]

also einfach Datentyp mit Multiplizität 4. Ob das sonderlich leserlich und sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## babuschka (23. Aug 2009)

Vielen Dank! Bist Du dir sicher, dass man das so macht? Ist das irgendwo online nachzulesen?


----------



## eRiF (23. Aug 2009)

CS201: A Beginners Guide to The Unified Modeling Language (UML)


Ich denke mal das ist das was du gesucht hast zum nachlesen


----------



## babuschka (23. Aug 2009)

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------

